# Turnips selling for 425 bells! (closed)



## Cutesy (May 5, 2020)

Good evening!

This is the first time my shop has had any kind of significant turnip price, so I am opening my gates to share with others.

Feel free to leave a comment if you are interested, and I will be pming the dodo code. Please limit yourself to a maximum of two trips so I can keep track of how many people are on my island. If you are making more than one trip, let me know when you comment.

I will invite ~3 people at a time, so please be patient!!! You can check progress by seeing which posts I have liked.

The shop is a bit of a walk from the airport, so I have laid out a path of stars on the ground to help you navigate. Do not run through flowers. Leave through the airport and not the (-) button.

No fee is required, but tips are always appreciated .

Thank you for reading!


----------



## Trevorjs97 (May 5, 2020)

Can I please sell mine? I will need to make 2 trips


----------



## jskrillamomilla (May 5, 2020)

Me too!  I'd like to come sell!


----------



## thisistiff (May 5, 2020)

Hi! Can I come as well? I only need one trip!


----------



## CodyHawkes (May 5, 2020)

I'd like to come please! Will need two trips


----------



## SCORPA15 (May 5, 2020)

I would like to visit please and I only need 1 trip


----------



## bubblemilktea (May 5, 2020)

I’d love to drop by! I just need 1 trip.


----------



## salem.bells (May 5, 2020)

I would like to stop by if possible 
1 trip


----------



## Pixie_Lilly (May 5, 2020)

Hey. I like to to sell please.


----------



## Ezra12 (May 5, 2020)

I’d like to make a stop by


----------



## CaptainSavaHoe (May 5, 2020)

Would like to make a trip!


----------



## AppleCat (May 5, 2020)

I'm interested!  
I only need one trip


----------



## doggaroo (May 5, 2020)

I would like to come please! I can tip NMT  I only need one trip


----------



## 0orchid (May 5, 2020)

edit: never mind, sold elsewhere


----------



## Alysan (May 5, 2020)

I would like to make 1 trip!


----------



## xChives (May 5, 2020)

Interested!


----------



## Bloobloop (May 5, 2020)

i'd love to come over for two trips! i can leave a 99k bells tip


----------



## tealbear (May 5, 2020)

Interested! Just one trip! Will tip nmt


----------



## Deyonce (May 5, 2020)

Hi I would like to sell my turnips! 

	Post automatically merged: May 5, 2020



0orchid said:


> edit: never mind, sold elsewhere


Hi where did you sell ?


----------



## KarinaKatrea (May 5, 2020)

I would love to come if possible ^_^ Can tip with a NMT


----------



## Cutesy (May 5, 2020)

I will finish inviting everyone who posted above here then temporarily close up!
Will reopen later.


----------



## kikoola (May 5, 2020)

The turnip luck is strong today. Mine are 564...


----------



## sierra (May 5, 2020)

Hello! I’d appreciate it if I could make two trips when you open back up later today!


----------



## Cutesy (May 5, 2020)

Open again for another 2 hours!


----------



## Capchir (May 5, 2020)

Could I come please!! Just one trip  I could bring a NMT or a golden nugget!


----------



## GreenBacon (May 5, 2020)

I would love to come sell


----------



## kiuprika (May 5, 2020)

I'd like to visit and sell! I'd like to make two trips


----------



## Edie_ghost (May 5, 2020)

Hi, i'm interested


----------



## smudgedhorizon (May 5, 2020)

Hi! If you have time could I come please? I have one run worth to sell & id be very grateful thank you xx


----------



## DryOtter (May 5, 2020)

Hi~ I would like to come if possible ! Can tip with bells ~


----------



## Meowria (May 5, 2020)

If possible can I please visit?


----------



## BossMK (May 5, 2020)

I'd love to come visit! Last batch of turnips for me to sell today


----------



## Aubrey Does Art (May 5, 2020)

Im interested in coming to your island


----------



## Cutesy (May 5, 2020)

Closing up!


----------

